# Flickr photo limiting



## KPUrban_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Been noticing a few articles on Flickr changing the user storage from 1TB to a 1000 Photos. 
As I use Flickr for posting here deleting them will break my older reports. Are there any other sites I can use for photos on reports?


----------



## mookster (Nov 1, 2018)

Or you could just upgrade to pro which has unlimited storage as well as a host of other features for $50 a year - under 14 cents a day. There's even a large discount for new upgrades before November 30th as well - I believe for the first year it'll be $30.

That's what I'm going to do when I get a chance in the next week or so.

It's a big fuss over not very much - and whilst it is a bit of a dick move actively deleting photos from your account if you don't upgrade, the changes have been a long time coming ever since SmugMug bought the company.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 1, 2018)

mookster said:


> Or you could just upgrade to pro which has unlimited storage as well as a host of other features for $50 a year - under 14 cents a day. There's even a large discount for new upgrades before November 30th as well - I believe for the first year it'll be $30.
> 
> That's what I'm going to do when I get a chance in the next week or so.
> 
> It's a big fuss over not very much - and whilst it is a bit of a dick move actively deleting photos from your account if you don't upgrade, the changes have been a long time coming ever since SmugMug bought the company.



Never realized it had been in planning for so long.

Edit: Never Mind I just realized you can use Imgur instead.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2018)

Sadly I think all hosting sites will eventually charge.photobucket started this trend.i still pay for mine with them.always have done.not a huge amount.and I was not going to pay the huge amounts they originally wanted.but these sites host millions upon millions of photos.i should think the costs in servers and such is expensive.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Nov 1, 2018)

Make a new account?


----------



## krela (Nov 1, 2018)

Everything has costs, we've been very lucky to have such good free services for so long. Even this site has associated costs! $50 for an unlimited service is still good value.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 2, 2018)

I did leave flicker for another site number of years ago, when they tried to charge pro users a silly amount like photobucket but that closed about 2 years later. Never bothered going back to pro currently got over the 1000 limit. The day will come when I suspect it will shut down. As already said it costs money to host large amounts of data, would not be surprised to see it close eventually.


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 2, 2018)

Pincheck said:


> I did leave flicker for another site number of years ago, when they tried to charge pro users a silly amount like photobucket but that closed about 2 years later. Never bothered going back to pro currently got over the 1000 limit. The day will come when I suspect it will shut down. As already said it costs money to host large amounts of data, would not be surprised to see it close eventually.




Ipernity ticked every box at the time. It was indeed the original Flickr format but I see they charge now. A shame but it's business.

'Puts thick head on'... could something such as cloud storage - I dunno Google Drive or whatever not be used to host shared images??


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 2, 2018)

I wondered what had happened to some of my older posts but that explains it.
I have 2 accounts also, one which I use for more public stuff (ie pics I dont mind being recognised from lol)
It is a bit annoying that they cant generate revenus by advertising like youtube or facebook!
I guess I will have to pay which is fine for the amount of enjoyment gained by sharing!


----------



## Sabtr (Nov 2, 2018)

That's pretty much it - might as well pay. Like everything though prices will rise and it's that uncertainty which worries people..


----------



## Gromr (Nov 2, 2018)

I suppose it was always going to happen. I'm ok with paying a reasonable price for the service, as photo hosting thousands of images is never going to be cheap to do. I've got over 3000 on my Flickr so I'll probably go over to a Pro account.


----------



## rockfordstone (Nov 2, 2018)

i've gone for pro mainly because of the knock on impact it would have with my posts on here, my website and other forums.

the "pay up or we delete your stuff" message is a bit strong, but it was only a matter of time before they started charging.

i just hope they bring over some of the benefits of smugmug to sweeten the deal a bit. I like smugmugs ability to be able to actively sell prints whilst acting as a storage space. if flickr can offer that, or a version of it will be worth $50 a year


----------



## psykie (Nov 2, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Never Mind I just realized you can use Imgur instead.



There are several problems with imgur, the main one for this forum being that they process all images and the quality becomes awful, total shit in fact, not something I'd recommend for all the images on this forum which are generally great images with excellent quality.


----------



## mookster (Nov 2, 2018)

Gromr said:


> I've got over 3000 on my Flickr so I'll probably go over to a Pro account.



I've got a a smidge under 25k on there, had my account for over 11 years now!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Definitely given me some things to consider.


----------



## wolfism (Nov 3, 2018)

$50 or whatever it works out as in Imperial measures is pretty good value if you have a few thousand images stored at full resolution, so that it acts as cloud storage/ back-up as well as hosting. Perhaps not worth it if you have a few dozen at low resolution which are hosted for reports on forums … horses for courses as the old cliché goes.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 4, 2018)

Im having a meltdown, its a tech thing.


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 4, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Im having a meltdown, its a tech thing.



Don’t worry, I’ll explain it to you soon in normal speak! Hahaha!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 4, 2018)

Iv done the deed & upgraded!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 11, 2018)

Well you get 30% off so I rejoined but would not be surprised if it goes up higher in the future think I will be looking at other means


----------



## Newage (Nov 12, 2018)

I`v been a Pro user on FlickR for years, at the end of the day It`s not a great deal of money and as the Boss says every thing costs money, FlickR have also extended the lenght of video you can now upload.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Sectionate (Nov 12, 2018)

I'll probably sack it off and give up posting proper reports tbh; too many websites seem to limit how much you can do without having them chip away at your bank account. 

If only you could share images from Dropbox.


----------

